# Wanted Motorized bikes only 2 reg this year



## DJRUDYK (Jun 22, 2010)

Show them off
Sell your service !

SUNDAY June 27 2010
BICYCLE SHOW- SWAP AND OPEN HOUSE !
OPEN TO ALL MAKES! AND MODELS
BONE SHAKERS ! FAT TIRE ! MID WEIGHT ! LIGHT WEIGHT ! KRATE! BMX! MUSCLE BIKE ! WHIZZER TYPE ! 
JUVENILE! CUSTOM / MODIFIED ! RAT BIKEs ! FIXE's !
SHOW HOURS 9AM-3PM
ENTRY FEE For Show Bikes $5 
ENTRY FEE For Swap Day of 
$20 INDIVIDUAL BIKES For Sale $5 
Spectators FREE !
REGISTRATION SET UP 8:00AM - 10AM.
AWARDS + BEST OF SHOW ! - SPECTATOR VOTING!
WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER FOR SWAP SPACE.
Pre Register $15 
THIS IS AN OUT DOOR EVENT AND OPEN HOUSE
MAIN STREET BIKES IS LOCATED AT
39 E. Main St in Historic Old Town Carpentersville IL Right off the Fox River Bike Trail a 1/4 East of Rte 31 847-783-0362
FOR MORE INFO. CALL TJ 847-515-8115​


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2010)

sent you a pm....


----------

